# [Kaufberartung] Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2



## Geblubber (28. September 2011)

Hallöchen, da ich mir eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten vorgenommen hab ein paar neue Boxen zu kaufen (meine alten 15 DM Boxen vom letzten Jahrtausend werden abgelöst ) hab ich mich mal etwas umgesehen und hab die Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 ins Auge gefasst. Bräuchte die Boxen hauptsächlich für Videos/Filme und zum zocken. Gäb es in dem Preisbereich (40-80€) eventuell noch gute Alternativen oder bin ich mit den Boxen gut beraten?


----------



## HAWX (28. September 2011)

Für deinen Anwendungsbereich wirst du nichts Besseres finden.
Du kannst also bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2011)

Bei 2.1 gibt es in dem Preisbereich kaum Alternativen ausser vielleicht noch das etwas kräftigere C2+. Ich selber nutze das C2 direkt am TV, als Vorteil empfinde ich das alle Boxen aus Holz sind, gute Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten da Sub und Verstärker getrennt sind, Getrennte Bass- Höhenregelung sowie die IR FB


----------



## tobibo (28. September 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 2.1 gibt es in dem Preisbereich kaum Alternativen ausser vielleicht noch das etwas kräftigere C2+. Ich selber nutze das C2 direkt am TV, als Vorteil empfinde ich das alle Boxen aus Holz sind, gute Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten da Sub und Verstärker getrennt sind, Getrennte Bass- Höhenregelung sowie die IR FB



Kann ich nur bestätigen!

Ausgewogeneren Klang findet man in der Preisklasse wohl kaum!


----------



## Geblubber (30. September 2011)

Thx guys  dann werd ich mir mal das c2 plus holen


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (30. September 2011)

Geblubber schrieb:


> Thx guys  dann werd ich mir mal das c2 plus holen


 
Sehr gute Wahl... schreibst du dann auch einen Unboxing Bericht?


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2011)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl... schreibst du dann auch einen Unboxing Bericht?


 

Kannste Gedanken lesen? 
Hab mir gerade das bestellt, ist das die Revision 2?
Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black

Bin mal gespannt ob ich einen Unterschied zu meinem Logitech X-210 merke. Das will ich dann niederschreiben.


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt ob ich einen Unterschied zu meinem Logitech X-210 merke.



Den wirst du deutlich merken


----------



## tobibo (1. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich im Saturn diese Logitech-Klötze hör und, wie toll die Leute den "Bass" finden, muss ich k.....

Logitech steht bei vielem für Qualität (was auch mit der Grund ist, warum so viele Leute die Brüllwürfel kaufen) bei Audio-Geräten nicht!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Kannste Gedanken lesen?
> Hab mir gerade das bestellt, ist das die Revision 2?
> Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob ich einen Unterschied zu meinem Logitech X-210 merke. Das will ich dann niederschreiben.



Müßte die akt. Revision sein, das Thema hatten wir schon mal und man fand nix zur alten Version.
Einen Unterschied wirst du schon deutlich merken, ich hatte vor dem System das Z4e ( hatte sogar mal die Satelliten am C2 getestet ( Erfolglos was eine Klangverbesserung betraf ))


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

tobibo schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich im Saturn diese Logitech-Klötze hör und, wie toll die Leute den "Bass" finden, muss ich k.....
> 
> Logitech steht bei vielem für Qualität was auch mit der Grund ist, warum so viele Leute die Dinger kaufen) bei Audio-Geräten nicht!!



Für viele besteht Musik halt leider nur aus Bass. Aber wir sind ja dafür da um sie zu bekehren


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Oh ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich im Saturn diese Logitech-Klötze hör und, wie toll die Leute den "Bass" finden, muss ich k.....
> 
> Logitech steht bei vielem für Qualität (was auch mit der Grund ist, warum so viele Leute die Brüllwürfel kaufen) bei Audio-Geräten nicht!!


 
So sehe ich das bisher ja auch.
Da ich eigentlich nur auf der Suche nach Lautsprechern für meinen Zweitrechner war, dachte ich mir es kann ja auch gleich mal was besseres her und die Logitech dann an den Ersatzrechner.
Also ich bin da sehr gespannt. Preislich finde ich die Edifier sehr interessant. Kosten zwar 25€ mehr als das Logitech X-210, aber allein der Verstärker (mit Fernbedienung) sollte den Aufpreis wert sein. Wenn die dann tatsächlich soviel besser klingen. Dann bin ich bekehrt


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich bekehrt



Ach da ist noch viel Spielraum zur richtigen Bekehrung


----------



## PEG96 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
In dem Preisbereich gibt es eigentlich keine alternativen. 
Für 100€ würde es ansonsten noch das S330 geben. 

MfG PEG


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2011)

Was man hier nicht alles findet.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/95148-erfahrungsbericht-test-edifier-c2.html


----------

